# Mass compliant pmag for my AR



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Im looking for Magpul pmags for my latest AR build... The goal for this AR is the FDE/dark earth/tan look. Im finding that they dont make a 10 round version of the pmags for the communist state of massachusetts. However, I did find that magpul make a 10 round limiter that can be installed in the 20 round pmags so that they will only accept 10 rounds. Is the law in mass written in such a way that would allow for me to convert my pmags using a limiter and stay out of trouble?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Got a few 30 rd and 20 rd mags. waaaaayyyyy pre-ban could sell you some


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

No such thing as a pre-ban PMAG...and these are the only ten round PMAGs that I know of.

http://midwestpx.com/index.php?cPath=15_69

Then again there may be other places offering them, but I don't bother shopping for them.  I have no answer for your law question though. Every ten round pistol mag that I have seen has a shorter body and a longer baseplate to physically prevent the insertion of anything more than ten rounds. As long as you cannot physically insert more than ten rounds into the stubby mags (you will want to email him to ask), my view is you should be GTG.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Disclaimer: I am not a lawyer or rogue ex-police chief who masquerades as a firearms law expert:

In my opinion, you could modify the magazines to take 10 rounds, and still be in compliance with the law, because in essence, you are creating a new magazine with a lower capacity.
The rub: even possessing PMags to modify from their original state would be breaking the law as, up until the point you modify them, they are high capacity magazines.
IMHO, its not worth the trouble simply to color match your rifle and magazine; why accept less than half the capacity simply to look the same color? You should buy pre-ban magazines, change out the internals with Magpul enhanced followers and springs, paint them FDE and change out the floorplate with FDE Ranger Magpuls. Viola! Virtually new magazines with none of the legal headaches!




























Again, let me state I am not telling you what to do, just offering my opinion on the subject.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Did magpul exist prior to 98?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Did magpul exist prior to 98?


Magpul Industries Corp was founded in 1999 by Richard M. Fitzpatrick, a Sergeant of the United States Marine Corps Force Reconnaissance.

It doesn't matter anyways, the magazines have to conform to the former federal ban on high capacity magazines, so "pre-ban" mags have to be manufactured prior to 1994, and magpul didn't start manufacturing magazines until 2007.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

That's what I was getting at, just off on my year... Thanks KJ


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Killjoy said:


> Disclaimer: I am not a lawyer or rogue ex-police chief who masquerades as a firearms law expert:
> 
> In my opinion, you could modify the magazines to take 10 rounds, and still be in compliance with the law, because in essence, you are creating a new magazine with a lower capacity.
> The rub: even possessing PMags to modify from their original state would be breaking the law as, up until the point you modify them, they are high capacity magazines.
> ...


Thanks to everyone for the ideas....

KJ - I thinkIm going to follow your suggestion.... now the hunt is on for preban ar mags.... who has em....?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Theres a post somewhere in the EE on ar15.com about trading pre ban mags. I would look there unless you want to pay $20+ each when you can find them in MA.

Sent from my POS using Tapatalk 2


----------

